# iPad et clé USB ?



## bertol65 (9 Janvier 2013)

Je viens d'acheter une clé USB Sandisk 32go, impossible à connecter à l'iPad car nécessitant trop d'énergie. Est ce pareil avec une SD card de 32go ? Vraiment verrouillé de partout ce iPad ! Vive le MacBook Air !


----------



## IlSanto (10 Janvier 2013)

Avec un marteau dans le port lightning ça rentre sans problème. 

Et ça a l'avantage d'être décoratif.

Ravi d'avoir pu t'aider.


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Janvier 2013)

IlSanto a dit:


> Avec un marteau dans le port lightning ça rentre sans problème.
> 
> Et ça a l'avantage d'être décoratif.
> 
> Ravi d'avoir pu t'aider.



   :hein:


----------



## lineakd (10 Janvier 2013)

bertol65 a dit:
			
		

> Est ce pareil avec une SD card de 32go ?


@bertol65, non, je viens de tester une sdhc 32 go transcend 10.
Mais n'oubli pas le dossier dcim si tu veux que l'ipad reconnaisse tes photos et les vidéos en mp4. Si tu veux plus il faut que tu regardes du côté du jailbreak que je ne point.


			
				Vraiment verrouillé de partout ce iPad ! a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment verrouillé de partout ce iPad !


J'ai offert une carte sdhc 16 go et celle-ci n'est pas reconnue sur son appareil numérique qui était trop vieux. Il ne prend que les cartes mémoires sd et non sdhc.


----------

